# What's the area like? North CB - Cumbre del Sol



## Fox Glove (Aug 19, 2013)

Hello all
We are new to the forum and are hoping to move to the north Costa Blanca from France in the next few months with our cat. We are currently looking at properties to rent for medium/long term to enable us to explore the area further.
We are quite interested in Cumbre del Sol and would be grateful if anyone could let us know what the area is like to live in and also, is it pet friendly? We have lived outside of the UK for 8 years and are therefore used to life in expat communities.
Thank you


----------



## Fox Glove (Aug 19, 2013)

Can no one give any advice on the area?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Fox Glove said:


> Can no one give any advice on the area?


:welcome:

I live not very far from there & know people who live there & love it

I also know some who can't wait to leave it - simply because it's a drive to _anything _you need

it does have great views, it has to be said - although from what I understand a large percentage of the properties are used as holiday homes, rather than residential

you really need to visit there & the surrounding areas at different times of year - especially the winter - if you're thinking of living there


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

I drove through there last year and didn't think much of it at all. It appears to be on top of an exposed cliff/hillside, with one overcrowded beach accessed by a steep and winding road with parked cars backing up, leaving you with rather a long walk. And it seemed to be overdeveloped with houses crammed in all over the place, but no real centre. I couldn't understand why anyone would want to live there, especially when you've got Javea and Moraira either side. Of course I just drove through so I might have missed something, and people obviously do live there, but it wasn't to my taste at all. I guess if you are desperate for a sea view then it's an option.


----------



## Fox Glove (Aug 19, 2013)

Thanks both for taking the time to respond. Our problem at the moment is finding a suitable furnished property to rent, the one we have found that seems to suit us most is in Cumbre del Sol. We did first look at Xabia and have not ruled anything out but part of our problem seems to be where to look for rental properties.
It would be nice however to hear from people who love the area.
Thanks again, we will keep trawling the net!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Fox Glove said:


> Thanks both for taking the time to respond. Our problem at the moment is finding a suitable furnished property to rent, the one we have found that seems to suit us most is in Cumbre del Sol. We did first look at Xabia and have not ruled anything out but part of our problem seems to be where to look for rental properties.
> It would be nice however to hear from people who love the area.
> Thanks again, we will keep trawling the net!


there are a lot of properties to rent in Jávea - but Jávea is more expensive than most surrounding towns, it's true


----------



## Fox Glove (Aug 19, 2013)

any ideas where to look xabiachica?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Fox Glove said:


> any ideas where to look xabiachica?


get in touch with Michelle Long lets in Javea, long term rental Javea - VillaMia

tell her Lynn sent you


----------



## Fox Glove (Aug 19, 2013)

Thank you so much


----------

